# Why it's so complicated



## Noob Noob (Mar 13, 2022)

Hello everyone  Hello folks  Hello people 
For the last 3 days, I want to install FreeBSD on my machine but I can't I just can't install it I didn't even sleep last night
I'm noob, yes and I don't know almost anything about this OS, I'm a windows user and I start recently use Linux distro I try many distros even arch i install it once before they include the GUI  
I try GhostBSD and it's so easy to install i like it but i feel it was slow and so laggy maybe the last iso have issues? i don't know (my CPU: i7 8700k GPU: GTX 1080 RAM: 16)
I like what i read about FreeBSD i try to install it from the handbook even i don't know what I'm doing but it should work right!
I try to follow tutorials from youtube but all doesn't work for me what I'm doing wrong ? 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzIWXdcrK5I&t=1072s_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZyW7oiAvvo&t=1273s_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjPha2bWvxs_

I don't use VM and don't mention i have slow internet it takes 1.5/2h to download KDE5  
FreeBSD dev u really need to make iso with GUI too for new users


----------



## rsronin (Mar 13, 2022)

Once I bought a customized DVD with GUI installer here, but it turned out to be a scam.



> I try to follow tutorials from youtube but all doesn't work for me what I'm doing wrong ?



Try to ask smart questions.


----------



## obsigna (Mar 13, 2022)

Only answering the question in the title: _„Why it's so complicated?“_

In Germany we have a saying: _„If it would be easy, everybody could do it.“_ This inherits the answer, it must be complicated, so we can stay in business.

Anyway, there is another German saying, telling the whole secret: _„Once you know how it works, everything becomes easy."_


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 13, 2022)

You showed you tried everything except the first thing you should have tried and that's following The Handbook


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 13, 2022)

FreeBSD is not complicated. In fact it is more easy to solve problems when you run into a problem.


----------



## mendenlama (Mar 13, 2022)

Here is yet another tutorial of a step by step installation of 13.0-RELEASE with Xfce on a machine with Nvidia GTX 1070:
https://nudesystems.com/install-freebsd-with-xfce-and-nvidia-drivers/

If your internet connection is slow you have to be very patient because all X11 and desktop environment stuff is loaded from the online repositories. 

If you need base install with a gui you may give NomadBSD a try. The most recent version of 2021 is based on 13.0-Release (other than GhostBSD). It is meant to run as a live system from usb pen drive but it can be installed on hard disk, too.


----------



## hbsd (Mar 13, 2022)

Hello 


Noob Noob said:


> I want to install FreeBSD on my machine but I can't


Installing FreeBSD is so easy. All you have to do is installing the X Window System, add a normal user, installing some applications and that's it!


Noob Noob said:


> I didn't even sleep last night


Go get some sleep and try again. You're tired now and you can't concentrate properly.



Noob Noob said:


> I'm a windows user


In windows everything is (next, next, install, finish)! FreeBSD isn't like that rather, it encourages you to study and learn.



Noob Noob said:


> start recently use Linux distro I try many distros even arch


So your job will be easier to install FreeBSD, because installing Arch is not so easy.



Noob Noob said:


> I try GhostBSD


Please don't use these derivatives. (with fully respect to their creators). They're just FreeBSD with some installed applications. They're usually made by one, two or three people who get tired of doing this one day and the maintenance process stops. Take a look at this list to see how many of these derivatives has stopped development. freebsd based.



Noob Noob said:


> FreeBSD dev u really need to make iso with GUI too for new users


Why they don't do that? Do you think this is difficult for them? No, They want, you to make exactly what you need! They respect your opinion and don't want to impose their opinion on you. Pre installed software are cumbersome. In addition, they want, you to understand how operating systems work from the lower layers. FreeBSD is like going to a computer store to buy a desktop computer and assembling every single piece of it by yourself instead of buying a pre built laptop!

Just be patient and follow the handbook. If you have any questions, ask here. Believe me it's definitely worth taking time.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 14, 2022)

Noob Noob welcome to FreeBSD Forums. FreeBSD is complicated at first, for just a short while, then mostly enjoyable.

If you already use Discord: you can find me, and other people, at the FreeBSD helpdesk.



Noob Noob said:


> KDE5



KDE Plasma can be installed without difficulty.

In your case: _for now_, you may ignore videos, long tutorials and the FreeBSD Handbook. Some things will certainly mislead you.


*Start afresh*, install FreeBSD alone. Choose 13.0-RELEASE. When you add yourself as a normal user, accept the invitation to add yourself to groups – type these three words then key Return or Enter:

`webcamd wheel video`

After the installation, restart the computer. At the command prompt, login as root. Carefully enter this one-line string of commands, *exactly* as written:

`time pkg install --quiet --yes kde5 nvidia-driver nvidia-xconfig sddm webcamd xorg && sysrc cused_enable="YES" && sysrc dbus_enable="YES" && sysrc devd_enable="YES" && sysrc webcamd_enable="YES" && sysrc webcamd_flags="-H" && sysrc sddm_enable="YES" && sysrc kld_list+="nvidia cuse" && kldload cuse && kldload nvidia && nvidia-xconfig && service dbus start && service devd start && service webcamd start && service sddm start`

(That's adapted from the second of five screenshots at <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/559783> where a single string brings up SDDM, for Plasma, in a virtual machine.)

The commands will take time to complete. Be patient.


After completion, if SDDM does not appear after a few seconds (something like this):




– then try this additional command:

`kldload nvidia-modeset && service sddm restart`


If you prefer to follow the KDE-provided _quick start_ for Plasma on FreeBSD:

<https://community.kde.org/FreeBSD/Setup#Quick_start>.


Information about your NVIDIA graphics hardware and relevant software



Noob Noob said:


> GTX 1080



For convenience, <https://www.freshports.org/x11/nvidia-driver/#message> represents the _package message_ that will appear on-screen after installation. You might find this easier to understand with highlights drawn, see the image at <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/551939>.

For what's currently _ported to_ FreeBSD, <https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/183579/en-us>:

confirms support for _GTX 1080_
should *not* be used to download the driver – *ignore* the DOWNLOAD button.


GhostBSD



Noob Noob said:


> 𡀦… I try GhostBSD and it's so easy to install i like it but i feel it was slow and so laggy



If GhostBSD felt slow, I doubt that FreeBSD will feel faster. GhostBSD is based on FreeBSD.



Noob Noob said:


> maybe the last iso have issues? …



I doubt it, but if you like I can take a look at the forums.


Postscript

Incorporated `cuse` and `devd` (see <https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/webcamd/#message>).


----------



## skunk (Mar 14, 2022)

Or, keep it simple and just do the base install from the CD/DVD and then use the Skunk Installer. This offers you also to choose from and install the most popular software. And it saves you from the hassle of reading the handbook and to have to manually edit lots of configuration files etc. Downloading big stuff like KDE will inevitably take some time, though.

grahamperrin for nvidia <= 340, kld_list="nvidia"  is the correct way, for the later drivers _only_ load nvidia-modeset, it takes care of pulling in the nvidia module.

@ the others: imho having to read the handbook makes FreeBSD a specialist+enthusiast system. But most people need a _turnkey_ system.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 14, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> … I try to install it from the handbook …





Noob Noob said:


> … GPU: GTX 1080 …



FreeBSD bugs: 

258264 – Following handbook on nvidia drivers makes system get stuck on boot.
260183 – FreeBSD Handbook: NVIDIA: reference to a non-existent part of en/books/faq/
Those two relate to NVIDIA. 

Defocusing from NVIDIA: official documentation is bugged in other ways.


----------



## freezr (Mar 14, 2022)

Noob Noob I give you a suggestion since I am myself a noob!

Start with a Virtual Machine (Virtualbox is just fine), follow the Handbook, try several setups and configurations. When you are satisfied with your setup you can try to replicate your usual workflow and see how much is compatible, then you can start finding alternatives and work-around! 

Stick with the VM as much as you feel confident that the day you'll jump on the real hardware you will be able to deal with hardware issues. 

Virtualized environment just works fine out of the box but real hardware can be problematic, for instance I haven't finished to setup the bluetooth (which basically work out of the box on any operative system but *BSD).

Most important document everything and then clean-up your notes, I convert all my documentation in Gemini pages that I share on internet later...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 14, 2022)

skunk said:


> _*… *_for nvidia <= 340, `kld_list="nvidia"` is the correct way, for the later drivers _only_ load `nvidia-modeset`, it takes care of pulling in the `nvidia` module. _*…*_



Thanks. Open a bug report for improvement of the package message:

summary prefix `x11/nvidia-driver`
in the description, mention (exactly) `bug 258264 comment 2`
see also `258264 260183`
– then please share a link to the report.

Postscript

<https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=258264#c12> noted with thanks.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 14, 2022)

mendenlama said:


> … yet another tutorial …



Thanks, I forgot `nvidia-xconfig`. Now included above.


----------



## skunk (Mar 14, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Thanks. Open a bug report for improvement of the package message [...] then please share a link to the report.


The thing is not so simple. The correct way of loading the nvidia(-modeset) driver would be via /boot/loader.conf, but that fails in many cases due to insufficient available memory when using UEFI. Loading it via /etc/rc.conf is only a workaround, which in turn creates new issues that would be avoided if loading the driver _correctly_, e.g. via /boot/loader.conf. So I had to say this in my bugzilla comment. For this reason I feel unable to suggest some actually _correct_ handbook changes, as it all depends on when/how the UEFI loader issues are being fixed.

Edit: This is one of the many little details the Skunk Installer takes care of. In case of UEFI, it puts the nvidia loader into /etc/rc.conf, otherwise it gets correctly placed in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 14, 2022)

skunk said:


> … I feel unable to suggest some actually _correct_ handbook changes, …





Spoiler: Suggestions




Aim to add four of five paragraphs, each one with relatively long sentences of more than forty words (no less than twenty-five), between the longest of the paragraphs you can add large visual punctuations to maintain the reader's train of thought
a large visual punctuation might take the form of an information box (big *ℹ* for tourists), warning box (in other words, a yellow alert) or something big and red
avoid use of footnotes, instead put everything into suitably enlarged spaces
be historical, describe the journey to where we are today, begin around the turn of the century
include at least two references to outdated academic papers, one of which should be available only in the Internet Archive Wayback Machine
if you must refer to a PDF, make it a scan that has not been subject to optical character recognition
at the end of the journey to where we are today, without giving an example of a modern-day command, refer to a set of interlinked manual pages, one of which might lack suitable examples
learn to put things in the context of Phabricator
begin a six-month review process
repeatedly refer people to the FreeBSD Handbook, which does not include the required changes
generally, be repetitive in texts, if this proves difficult to achieve then take coherent chunks and break them into separate chapters
use the glossary of the Handbook, which is detached from the book
make a dozen or so complementary YouTube videos with thumping soundtracks, no speech, no closed captions, whooshing noises between the tracks and an animated star scape
if you're not foreign, feign a foreign accent (or non-local dialect) when speaking about your next video
fake Swedish accents are increasingly popular in the minds of non-Swedish UK residents who imagine that everything from there is sensible and arty
speak Swedish with an English-up-north or Newcastle accent, your YouTube ratings will go through the roof, ja.




/s


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 14, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> _for now_, you may ignore ... the FreeBSD Handbook.


This is HORRIBLE advice!


grahamperrin said:


> install FreeBSD alone.


And how is he to do it without guidance?!

Common ground is the Handbook! Any problems installing from that will be minimal and everyone here will be familiar with it if he asks for help. Anything else might be a hodge podge of pulled together hints and kinks and who knows what.


----------



## msplsh (Mar 14, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> I like what i read about FreeBSD i try to install it from the handbook even i don't know what I'm doing but it should work right!


Ah, nothing has changed from my 2.2.5 days.

The answer to this question is that FreeBSD users simply bang their heads on things until they figure it out and expect everyone else to do the same.  That way we're all adept at knowing all the problems we'll run into and how just about everything works, even if we don't want to know.  Sometimes, a nice thing will come along such as freebsd-update and people will complain about how it "dumbs users down" from knowing how to recompile a kernel.

Anyway, I'm sorry.  It probably shouldn't be like this but it is.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 14, 2022)

I like your sense of humour 



msplsh said:


> … and expect everyone else to do the same. …



… and people sometimes scramble over each other in their attempts to help, and so on.

I sometimes tailor guidance to suit what's _requested_ by the user. In this case there's a _wish_ for things to be as simple as:

        *❝ iso with GUI ❞*

– *from the outset*.

Simply: that type of ISO is not provided by the FreeBSD Project. So, amongst other things, there's a suggestion to:

use an available installer, which we know is already in the hands of Noob Noob
run a command, or two, get a working GUI *as quickly as possible*.

Emphatically:



grahamperrin said:


> _for now_,



Diverse approaches to learning require diverse approaches to guidance.




msplsh said:


> It probably shouldn't be like this but it is.



Where there's intolerance of diversity: it _certainly_ shouldn't be like that, but it is …


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 14, 2022)

mendenlama said:


> Here is yet another tutorial of a step by step installation of 13.0-RELEASE with Xfce on a machine with Nvidia GTX 1070:
> https://nudesystems.com/install-freebsd-with-xfce-and-nvidia-drivers/
> 
> If your internet connection is slow you have to be very patient because all X11 and desktop environment stuff is loaded from the online repositories.
> ...


Thank you for your reply 
This tutorial really good i like KDE more than Xfce am always stuck in step 4, I'll try for the last one and one question pls for the Nvidia driver 470 is already older than 510 why should i go with 340 like on the video tutorial


----------



## astyle (Mar 14, 2022)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Common ground is the Handbook! Any problems installing from that will be minimal and everyone here will be familiar with it if he asks for help. Anything else might be a hodge podge of pulled together hints and kinks and who knows what.


I have to agree with that  .  Noob Noob, you still need to do a bit of planning ahead: Have your own username/password and root password prepared ahead of time.

If you have that, it takes about 10-15 minutes to install FreeBSD with just default settings (Takes me just 5 minutes). 

Don't be afraid of doing it many times over - that's what it takes to learn.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 14, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> 470 is already older than 510 why should i go with 340 like on the video tutorial



Without watching the videos: I can think of no reason to use anything less than `470.86`, which (according to NVIDIA) supports _GTX 1080_ on FreeBSD x64:





If a video shows an inferior version for identical hardware: assume that the video is outdated. 

<https://www.freshports.org/x11/nvidia-driver/#packages> confirms `470.86` for `FreeBSD:13:amd64` at the time of writing.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2022)

The x11/nvidia-driver works for my GTX1080, so a GTX1070 shouldn't be a problem. You only need to use the 'legacy' NVidia drivers if you have an older card, before GT760 I think. The GT520 in my Zotac box for example needs to use the legacy version.


----------



## skunk (Mar 14, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Without watching the videos: I can think of no reason to use anything less than `470.86`, which (according to NVIDIA) supports _GTX 1080_ on FreeBSD x64:


Well, in some rare cases the newest drivers have issues. In these rare cases it can be preferrable to use older drivers. GTX 1080 is also supported by nvidia-driver-390.


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 14, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> no reason to use anything less than `470.86`


Thank you


----------



## Menelkir (Mar 14, 2022)

SirDice said:


> The x11/nvidia-driver works for my GTX1080, so a GTX1070 shouldn't be a problem. You only need to use the 'legacy' NVidia drivers if you have an older card, before GT760 I think. The GT520 in my Zotac box for example needs to use the legacy version.


I have a GTX 650 TI Boost and it works with the last available nvidia driver, I think the last available nvidia driver for FreeBSD supports everything down to Kepler.


----------



## mendenlama (Mar 14, 2022)

Menelkir said:


> I have a GTX 650 TI Boost and it works with the last available nvidia driver, I think the last available nvidia driver for FreeBSD supports everything down to Kepler.


I can confirm, the GT710 in my machine runs with the 470.86 driver version, too. However, I cannot verify the Kepler part


----------



## Menelkir (Mar 14, 2022)

mendenlama said:


> I can confirm, the GT710 in my machine runs with the 470.86 driver version, too. However, I cannot verify the Kepler part


GT710 is a Kepler card. Also, just FYI, 470.xx series is the last driver that will support kepler cards.




__





						List of Kepler series GeForce Desktop GPUs | NVIDIA
					






					nvidia.custhelp.com


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 14, 2022)

skunk said:


> … in some rare cases the newest drivers have issues. …



Thanks for the reminder! 

For convenience (thanks to FreshPorts): bug reports for x11/nvidia-driver i.e. newest.


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 14, 2022)

msplsh said:


> Ah, nothing has changed from my 2.2.5 days.
> 
> The answer to this question is that FreeBSD users simply bang their heads on things until they figure it out and expect everyone else to do the same.  That way we're all adept at knowing all the problems we'll run into and how just about everything works, even if we don't want to know.  Sometimes, a nice thing will come along such as freebsd-update and people will complain about how it "dumbs users down" from knowing how to recompile a kernel.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sorry.  It probably shouldn't be like this but it is.


Fair enough, that's really very kind from you thank you


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 14, 2022)

freezr said:


> … a suggestion since I am myself a noob!
> 
> Start with a Virtual Machine (Virtualbox is just fine), …



☑

To rapidly install and run *KDE Plasma*, after installing FreeBSD `13.⋯`:

<https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/560083>
– short and simple (it excludes things such as software for webcams).


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 14, 2022)

astyle said:


> Don't be afraid of doing it many times over - that's what it takes to learn.


Well, actually I'm not good enough in English that's why I like to ask too much rather than search and I was planning to give up but I'm not i will install FreeBSD on my PC i know it is worth the time like hbsd above said with WM that i was always afraid to configure and customize it the way i like i swear


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 15, 2022)

I'm somewhat concerned that you are spending too much time worrying about getting a desktop up and running before you have the base system installed. Putting the cart before the horse. 
Do you have the base system up and running? That is, terminal only. No other windowing or desktop anything.


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 15, 2022)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I'm somewhat concerned that you are spending too much time worrying about getting a desktop up and running before you have the base system installed. Putting the cart before the horse.
> Do you have the base system up and running? That is, terminal only. No other windowing or desktop anything.


Yes, I have the base system installed and updated!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 15, 2022)

If you are running into problems to make KDE run and have no idea why, I would advise you to first install something minimal like x11-wm/openbox, and once you manage to have it (graphics) and everything basic running then move on to KDE.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 15, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> Yes, I have the base system installed and updated!



That's good. 

If you have not already done so, add yourself (not the root user) to the `video` and `wheel` groups.

Then: 

`pkg install --quiet --yes nvidia-driver nvidia-xconfig xorg`
`nvidia-xconfig`
`kldload nvidia-modeset`
`kldstat | grep nvidia`
What is shown after step 4?


----------



## mer (Mar 15, 2022)

I'm going to disagree with grahamperrin on step #2 above.  
As root, create a file /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf with the following contents:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier "NVIDIA Card"
        VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
        Driver "nvidia"
EndSection
```
That should be enough to get X up and running.  If this is a laptop with a dual Intel/Nvidia thing, there is more work, but it sounds like that is not the case.
That's all I've had to do, X tells me:

```
[327837.578] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  470.86  Tue Oct 26 21:45:59 UTC 2021
[327837.578] (II) NVIDIA: The X server supports PRIME Render Offload.
[327837.766] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GPU-0 at PCI:1:0:0
[327837.766] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0
[327837.766] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0 (boot)
[327837.766] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1
[327837.766] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU NVIDIA GeForce GT 740 (GK107) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
```
If the CPU has embedded graphics (Intel, AMD) you may need to explicitly turn them off in the BIOS.


----------



## astyle (Mar 15, 2022)

In the name of the great Internet tradition of butting in and disagreeing with the previous post, I will keep the tradition going - even if drhowarddrfine has mastered the art *way* better than I ever will: 

The FreeBSD Graphics wiki page has all the info needed to get a GPU going, be it discrete or integrated. No need for no stinkin' driver-nvidia.conf file


----------



## mer (Mar 15, 2022)

I'll disagree with the outdated information on linked page.....  
(mostly because a really quick look at the page it's talking about Intel and AMD, not nvidia)


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 15, 2022)

astyle  Since I closed my business and, now, had my gallbladder removed and nothing to do for six weeks, there is so much garbage on the internet, I gets lots of practice.


----------



## mer (Mar 15, 2022)

"Ok, you can't really move for the next 6 weeks, here's a keyboard, the internet, have fun.  But don't burn it down"


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 15, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> That's good.
> 
> If you have not already done so, add yourself (not the root user) to the `video` and `wheel` groups.
> 
> ...


ok I can't find what I'm looking for on the internet so I will do this correct me pls
I have the base system installed and updated, through the installation >>> Login Group is <username> wheel video
for the webcamd when I try add it I think tell me don't exist or something like that I forget

```
1-  pkg install beadm
2- beadm create base1
3- pkg install sudo
4- visudo      uncomment wheel
5- log out with ctrl+d        log in
6- sudo -s
7- pkg install xorg
```
before after I install xorg when I type startx twm doesn't  appear or pop up,  whatever ill do it again

```
8 startx
9- pkg install x11/awesome
10- pkg install slim
11- sysrc slim_enable="YES"
12- log out with ctrl+d
13- mkdir ~/.config
14- mkdir ~/.config/awesome
15- cp /usr/local/etc/xdg/openbox/*.* ~/.config/awesome
16- ee .xinitrc                                    exec awesome
17- sysrc dbus_enable="YES"
18- echo sessiondir/usr/local/share/xsessions/ >> /usr/local/etc/slim.conf
19- pkg search nvidia
20- pkg install --quite --yes nvidia-driver nvidia-xconfig xorg
21- kldload nvidia-modset
22- kldstat | greb nvidia
23- kldstat
24- kldload linux
25- kldload linux64
26- ee /etc/rc.conf
27- pkg install linux_base-c7
28- ee /etc/fstab
29- linprocfs   /compat/linux/proc      linprocfs   rw               0    0
30-  linsysfs    /compat/linux/sys       linsysfs    rw               0    0
31- tmpfs       /compat/linux/dev/shm   tmpfs       rw, mode=1777    0    0
mount /compat/linux/proc
mount /compat/linux/sys
mount /compat/linux/dev/shm
33- shutdown -r now
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 15, 2022)

mer said:


> about Intel and AMD, not nvidia



True. 



grahamperrin said:


> Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki
> 
> no mention of NVIDIA
> if I understand correctly, there's a plan to "consolidate Graphics and Desktop pages", if/when this happens I guess that it should include or link out to NVIDIA-related information.





mer said:


> step #2



The suggestion to install and run *nvidia-xconfig* was based on my experience in the topic below. I *hate* editing X.Org configuration files, I preferred NVIDIA's utility to perform the configuration, it worked in my case. 









						HP ZBook 17 G2 with NVIDIA Quadro K1100M (GK107GLM) and Intel HD Graphics 4600
					

i915kms drives the integral display without difficulty.  What's the simplest way for me to drive a display on DisplayPort?  Eventually I'd like to try hybrid graphics but for now, all I want is to drive a second display. (I'll rarely use this computer without a dock.)   I experimented...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 15, 2022)

Noob Noob Where are you coming up with all that? It's definitely not from the Handbook! And it's definitely not any installation procedure I've gone through.


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 15, 2022)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Where are you coming up with all that


From the internet i just try to do my best,(just take it easy for me i learn from you)  I find other auto desktop installations but i just went to do it by myself and learn some basics


drhowarddrfine said:


> It's definitely not from the Handbook!


Yes, it's not from the Handbook! there is nothing about how to install Awesome WM on the Handbook i just make it a lot harder to me


drhowarddrfine said:


> it's definitely not any installation procedure I've gone through


Can u guide me and correct my stupid steps pls I'll appreciate it


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 16, 2022)

Noob Noob The ONLY thing the Handbook doesn't help you with is installing Awesome. But the ONLY thing that's different is what you would enter in .xinitrc which looks to be correct from what you show.

I'm in and out all day and can't concentrate on this and I haven't needed to install my system in a couple of years (and it only took me 15 minutes or so). As I said earlier, do NOT use random internet sites for this. Use the Handbook! Come here if things don't work as expected but fumbling about with random sites will only get you deeper into trouble.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 16, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> guide me



Upstream SLiM has not been updated since 2013.

SDDM (more modern) for FreeBSD is enhanced to not require ~/.xinitrc

Your opening post mentioned KDE. Don't be afraid to install KDE Plasma. The quick start (screenshot below) is genuinely quick:





no need to create or edit any .conf file.

*Written guidance* is linked from page 1 of this topic:



grahamperrin said:


> the KDE-provided _quick start_ for Plasma on FreeBSD:
> 
> <https://community.kde.org/FreeBSD/Setup#Quick_start>.


----------



## astyle (Mar 16, 2022)

Installing KDE is definitely in the Handbook, as is installation of SDDM. I really recommend becoming familiar with the Handbook. Just about all other sources of info assume that you're familiar with contents of the Handbook, and are capable of following the steps as outlined there.


----------



## mer (Mar 16, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> SDDM (more modern) for FreeBSD is enhanced to not require ~/.xinitrc


But the pkg-message for x11/sddm (v0.19.0_7 in ports tree) says:
SDDM lists a "user session" which needs either an .xinitrc in the user's
home directory, or as a fallback, xterm. In order to use the "user session"
feature, a ~/.xinitrc is recommended.


----------



## astyle (Mar 16, 2022)

mer said:


> But the pkg-message for x11/sddm (v0.19.0_7 in ports tree) says:
> SDDM lists a "user session" which needs either an .xinitrc in the user's
> home directory, or as a fallback, xterm. In order to use the "user session"
> feature, a ~/.xinitrc is recommended.


recommended, but not required - as in,  x11/sddm won't crash or fail to install or give you other problems if ~/.xinitrc is not present. Graceful handling of less than desirable situations is possible even in a program.


----------



## mer (Mar 16, 2022)

astyle said:


> Graceful handling of less than desirable situations is possible even in a program


I disagree  
I've been writing sw for a long time, graceful handling of errors or less than desirable situations is like "The Mythical Man Month".  

(  Just kidding, I agree that it's possible, and actually desirable, but not often implemented )


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 16, 2022)

x11/sddm: make "user session" more resilient · freebsd/freebsd-ports@87b48b8
					

It's possible to install SDDM with very little other X11 baggage, like xterm. In such a minimal install situation, SDDM will still come up and offer "User Session" -- and that session...




					github.com
				






> _Blah blah … *instead of* just sitting there with a black screen and an X cursor. _



In other words (without calling anyone a fool): part of *making the KDE Plasma experience foolproof* on FreeBSD. 

Like, the opposite of "Why it's so complicated" 

FreeBSD bug 256648 – x11/sddm enhance xinit-session for 'User Session' to work in the absence of ~/.xinitrc

Closed FIXED
the file is recommended, not _required_.


----------



## mer (Mar 16, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> *making the KDE Plasma experience foolproof* on FreeBSD.


My father always said "When you think you've made something foolproof, give it to your boss.  Sometimes you just need a bigger fool"


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 16, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


>


when i type :


> pkg install --quiet --yes kde5 sddm xorg


pkg: unrecognized option --quite
https://ibb.co/g6Bgf71
so i install xorg first


> pkg install xorg


then i install kde5


> pkg install kde5


https://ibb.co/HGCNwJF
after that I install sddm


> pkg install sddm


https://ibb.co/3hpq93m
and I enable dbus and sddm


> sysrc dbus_enable="YES" && service dbus start





> sysrc sddm_enable="YES" && service sddm start


https://ibb.co/R0RjMsM
that's what I mean when I said above after I install xorg when I type startx twm doesn't appear or pop up
https://ibb.co/X8Nqjsk


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 16, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> unrecognized



`--quiet` is proper. Quiet; less noisy.

`--quite` (mis-typed) is not recognisable.


----------



## hbsd (Mar 16, 2022)

Noob Noob  Have you made a normal user and added to wheel group? Add Users
If not, make one and log in with it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 16, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> https://ibb.co/R0RjMsM
> that's what I mean when I said above after I install xorg when I type startx twm doesn't appear or pop up



When SDDM starts but is not visible, it is usually a sign of a problem with graphics configuration. 

Please: did you attempt to manually configure a file? (Mis-typing is possible.)

Or did you run the NVIDIA-provided command (below) to automatically write the file?



grahamperrin said:


> `nvidia-xconfig`


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 16, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> `--quiet` is proper. Quiet; less noisy.
> 
> `--quite` (mis-typed) is not recognisable.


my bad


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 16, 2022)

Mis-typing in these two lines: 



Noob Noob said:


> 21- `kldload nvidia-modset`
> 22- `kldstat | greb nvidia`


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 16, 2022)

hbsd said:


> Noob Noob  Have you made a normal user and added to wheel group? Add Users
> If not, make one and log in with it.


Yes, through the installation >>> Login Group is <username> wheel video 
and i thought you say to me to go uncomment wheel I just do that after I see ur comment 


> pkg install sudo





> visudo


uncomment wheel :wq


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 16, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> When SDDM starts but is not visible, it is usually a sign of a problem with graphics configuration.
> 
> Please: did you attempt to manually configure a file? (Mis-typing is possible.)
> 
> Or did you run the NVIDIA-provided command (below) to automatically write the file?


No, i just did only the steps above nothing else for now


----------



## hbsd (Mar 16, 2022)

Noob Noob

Add these lines to /etc/sysctl.conf

```
net.local.stream.recvspace=65536
net.local.stream.sendspace=65536
```

If it still didn't work:
Create .xinitrc file:
`# cp /usr/local/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc ~/.xinitrc`

Delete all lines and add this to .xinitrc:
`exec startkde`

Then log in to you desktop with:
`$ startkde`

*Make sure you log in with a normal user, not root user.*


----------



## astyle (Mar 16, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Mis-typing in these two lines:


Yeah, typos are the most common reason for errors, especially the ones that only pop up later. I learned early on to put in an effort to avoid typos - that saves a LOT of time down the road. The saying 'An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure' is especially apt in this case.


----------



## astyle (Mar 16, 2022)

hbsd said:


> net.local.stream.recvspace=65536 net.local.stream.sendspace=65536


This is only necessary for some weird KDE packages that receive heavy use under very specific scenarios. Most of the time, the defaults are fine.


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 17, 2022)

astyle said:


> especially apt in this case


The saying :
'Experience was of no ethical value. It was merely the name men gave to their mistakes'​


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 17, 2022)

hbsd said:


> `exec startkde`



More commonly: 

`exec ck-launch-session /usr/local/bin/startplasma-x11`


----------



## astyle (Mar 17, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> More commonly:
> 
> `exec ck-launch-session /usr/local/bin/startplasma-x11`


Lines that long are usually inside scripts or programs, in interest of avoiding typos and shell mis-interpretation


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 17, 2022)

TL;DR

May I ask you why you want to use x11-wm/awesome?

Since you are in so much trouble to install the system, I need to ask: *are you aware you need at least a good understand of Lua programing just to configure Awesome properly?*


----------



## astyle (Mar 17, 2022)

rigoletto@ said:


> TL;DR
> 
> May I ask you why you want to use x11-wm/awesome?
> 
> Since you in so much trouble to install the system, I need to ask: *are you aware you need at least a good understand of Lua programing to configure Awesome properly?*


no, I was never aware of that, I'm a KDE fan. x11-wm/awesome sounds even less awesome to me now


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 17, 2022)

rigoletto@ said:


> TL;DR
> 
> May I ask you why you want to use x11-wm/awesome?
> 
> Since you are in so much trouble to install the system, I need to ask: *are you aware you need at least a good understand of Lua programing just to configure Awesome properly?*


Yes i know, Just to learn more and challenge myself i will install it and configure it the way I like


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 17, 2022)

To talk quite frankly you can get away without learning Lua because the API is very well documented, but expect countless hours reading/learning it and writing hundreds (maybe several hundreds) of lines to get a personalized desktop.

This is the kind of thing you do once and use it forever because you have spent some much time configuring the thing, you don't want leave it behind.


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 17, 2022)

nothing special the usual steps it's just working on VM why !!!


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 17, 2022)

Typing random words into a root shell is not the best idea.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 17, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> … working on VM why !!



Because VirtualBox includes a driver for graphics. 

Note, from <https://www.freshports.org/emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions/#message>: 



> …
> Where Guest Additions are installed:
> 
> prefer VBoxSVGA
> do not enable 3D acceleration (doing so will invisibly lose the preference for VBoxSVGA) …


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 17, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> `exec ck-launch-session /usr/local/bin/startplasma-x11`





astyle said:


> Lines that long are usually inside scripts or programs, in interest of avoiding typos and shell mis-interpretation



I was taught to use that line long ago. Abbreviated, if you prefer, but it's recommended, for example:


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 17, 2022)

I personally feel that people do themselves a disservice by jumping to login managers and desktop environments before they even have a working Xorg. Computers are often more complex than this and do require some technical steps to debug.

The problem with login managers is they *hide* useful debug information. This is almost the point of them to hide technical stuff from non-technical users.

Start with `startx`. Do you see any obvious error messages?
Check the Xorg log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log). Do you see any obvious error messages?

Oddly I can't see any of this necessary debugging information on this thread. Am I missing it? I have scanned through a number of times.

FreeBSD is not particularly complicated; you just need to go through the motions, not rush, aim to do things correctly and avoid taking shortcuts. Also understand that KDE isn't FreeBSD. It is a Linux-centric GUI program that happens to also run (to various degrees of brokenness) on Windows, macOS and *BSD.


----------



## astyle (Mar 17, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I was taught to use that line long ago. Abbreviated, if you prefer, but it's recommended, for example:
> 
> View attachment 13398


Even in this screenshot, they teach to actually script that long line.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 17, 2022)

astyle said:


> Even in this screenshot, they teach to actually script that long line.



I didn't suggest using the line without ~/.xinitrc

The quote on page 3 linked to part of a post on page 3 that was about ~/.xinitrc

<https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/504210/13260>


----------



## blind0ne (Mar 17, 2022)

Just use this installer port


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 18, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Typing random words into a root shell is not the best idea.


Thanks for the advice i really appreciate it even though i was on VM i should never do that i was thoughtless ill keep it in mind


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 18, 2022)

blind0ne said:


> Just use this installer port


I was saving that for the last, Thank you  just want to do it by myself I need to know how and why (learning something new)


----------



## tOsYZYny (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned it, but it might be useful to take a backup of your system shall you ever need to repeat the process.  My installs are fully automated using bsdsetup-install, but even if you take a snapshot of your home directory and /etc or /usr/local/etc and put it on another drive, you'll save yourself a headache in the future.

The hardest part is getting setup, once you got that, then the rest is cake though the devil is in the details.


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 18, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> I personally feel that people do themselves a disservice by jumping to login managers


I don't mind using TTY, any thought!


kpedersen said:


> Start with `startx`. Do you see any obvious error messages?
> Check the Xorg log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log). Do you see any obvious error messages?


that's what bothers me the most really
obviously, that's an obvious error message and obviously i don't know what's mean or how to deal with it that's why I'm asking help from those really good gentlemen's


kpedersen said:


> Oddly I can't see any of this necessary debugging information on this thread. Am I missing it? I have scanned through a number of times.


I'll be grateful for anything


kpedersen said:


> FreeBSD is not particularly complicated; you just need to go through the motions, not rush, aim to do things correctly and avoid taking shortcuts


Hmmm...yeh actuality I'm trying and taking my time and i start reading some books about FreeBSD (unusually for me) and i think now i know how to solve that obvious error at least for me and thank you for that advice


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 18, 2022)

tOsYZYny said:


> I'm not sure if anyone mentioned it, but it might be useful to take a backup of your system shall you ever need to repeat the process.  My installs are fully automated using bsdsetup-install, but even if you take a snapshot of your home directory and /etc or /usr/local/etc and put it on another drive, you'll save yourself a headache in the future.
> 
> The hardest part is getting setup, once you got that, then the rest is cake though the devil is in the details.


I can use this after base installation 
*beadm activate / beadm create *
And after I have DE/WM I can use 
*zpool / zfs snapshot *
Right !!!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 18, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> … know how and why (learning something new)



 and have a record of things.


For whenever you're at a console (without windowing):



grahamperrin said:


> … you might like script(1). …



If you methodically set aside each typescript file from a `script` command, you'll have (for yourself) a record of things that you got right, and wrong, over time. Like,

`mv typescript /mnt/removable/2022-03-18\ 09.03.00\ typescript.txt`

The _removable_ drive might be a USB flash drive. Whatever's most convenient to you.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 18, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> obviously, that's an obvious error message and obviously i don't know what's mean or how to deal with it that's why I'm asking help


That's fair. So if possible can you upload that Xorg.log file to the thread as an attachment so we can advise you from there (otherwise the best *we* can do is guess!).

Likewise, when you run `startx`, what does it say? This one you might have to copy word for word unless you are familiar with redirecting output or using tools like `script`. Luckily it is less long than the Xorg.log.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Mar 18, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> I can use this after base installation
> *beadm activate / beadm create *
> And after I have DE/WM I can use
> *zpool / zfs snapshot *
> Right !!!



Yes, this works.  I use BE's too in conjunction with regular snapshots for my other volumes (projects / media).  That lets me replicate the data quickly and easily.


----------



## astyle (Mar 18, 2022)

tOsYZYny said:


> I'm not sure if anyone mentioned it, but it might be useful to take a backup of your system shall you ever need to repeat the process.  My installs are fully automated using bsdsetup-install, but even if you take a snapshot of your home directory and /etc or /usr/local/etc and put it on another drive, you'll save yourself a headache in the future.
> 
> The hardest part is getting setup, once you got that, then the rest is cake though the devil is in the details.


The hard part is automating to *your liking*... I want a bare KDE desktop, but everything compiled with all possible options enabled, and be upgradeable. And yes, I want Wayland, too. This has me on a time-consuming automation project since June of '21.  I've been fighting with git, poudriere, self-signed SSL certs, and yes, ZFS, too. All that stuff can be put together to work in concert, but actually pulling something like that off to make a turnkey installation is a different matter altogether.


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 18, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> and have a record of things.
> 
> 
> For whenever you're at a console (without windowing):
> ...


I'm lost here sorry I don't understand


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 18, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> can you upload that Xorg.log file to the thread


can u tell me how pls and I'll upload it 


kpedersen said:


> when you run `startx`, what does it say


https://ibb.co/X8Nqjsk


----------



## astyle (Mar 18, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> I'm lost here sorry I don't understand


I can explain with this code snippet: (it makes use of script(1), which is invoked by the `script` command:

```
% cd $HOME
% script
Script started, output file is typescript
% date
Tue Jan  5 15:08:10 UTC 2021
% exit
Script done,    output file is typescript
% cat ./typescript
Script started on Tue Jan  5    15:08:08 2021
% date
Tue Jan  5 15:08:10 UTC 2021
 % exit
Script done on Tue Jan  5 15:08:13 2021
```

That code snippet has been ripped straight out of the manpage. I do strongly recommend becoming familiar with the `man` command. A lot of people will just say RTFM, but around here, you can ask for help connecting the dots. I do that all the time, so I can tell you, that works.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 18, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> can u tell me how pls and I'll upload it


Can you mount a fat32 formatted usb stick and then copy the Xorg log onto it.


```
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt
# cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /mnt
# umount /mnt
```

Then use a working PC to plug it in and attach to forum post. Awkward workflow but might be best for now.


Noob Noob said:


> https://ibb.co/X8Nqjsk


Hmm, this one is quite interesting. The log will be useful to see what kind of driver it is using but from a guess it looks like it is trying to use the scfb X11 driver without the underlying kernel driver being able to support your hardware. We will ideally want to be using a vendor driver (I am assuming for you it is *nvidia*) or *modesetting*.

As a guess, you might be able to run with the *vesa* driver (for now, just to get something on screen). Put the following into an empty /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.


```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Device0"
  Driver "vesa"
EndSection
```

vesa is what your VirtualBox install is using by default (until you install guest additions). One caveat is that you may need to boot the PC from BIOS (CSM) rather than (U)EFI.

Finally, if you have installed the *nvidia* driver (and your card is NVidia, not entirely clear from previous posts), then try with this in the xorg.conf file and send us the startx output and the log.


```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Device0"
  Driver "nvidia"
EndSection
```

Depending on this we just need to `kldload` the *nvidia* or *nvidia-modeset* kernel drivers (don't confuse with the X11 driver called *nvidia*, you basically need both. Think of the X11 one as a frontend driver gluing between X11 and the backend driver).


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 18, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> I'm lost here sorry I don't understand



Immediately after installing FreeBSD alone: if not in a virtual machine (e.g. VirtualBox), there's nothing like a GUI application to take screenshots. 

To keep a record of what's on screen, whilst you learn, any one of these three approaches: 

use the `script` command (demonstrated by astyle) to record keystrokes and more in a typescript file
take photographs, or traditional recordings with a camcorder, although these might not capture all of what's important
use the command line as described in the topic below.









						How does one make console screenshots?
					

As the title suggests, I'm wondering how one can make screenshots of the console. I have of course searched the Forums and also "DuckDuckWent", but didn't find anything. As an example, the screenshots in the installation chapters of the Handbook look quite nice. Does anyone know how those were made?




					forums.freebsd.org
				





(Where I previously wrote transcript, it was a mistake. The correct filename is typescript.)


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 18, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> you may need to boot the PC from BIOS (CSM) rather than (U)EFI


I don't know what CSM but when I try to install the OS from non UEFI legacy it works for me and I've been through the last knight with a lot of trouble I forget to manage 1st and 2nd boot manual so after reboot PC doesn't boot only black screen I somehow figure how to reset bios but ill install it again with UEFI and try to upload xorg file if i can i really want to know what's the issue


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 18, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> I don't know what CSM


CSM is Compatibility Support Module. It basically allows UEFI to emulate a traditional standard BIOS.
This is often required for the *vesa* fallback driver to work.

UEFI is the (IMO unfortunate) future so ultimately we do want that to work eventually but we can leave that until we get the *nvidia* vendor driver in place.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 18, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Immediately after installing FreeBSD alone: if not in a virtual machine (e.g. VirtualBox), there's nothing like a GUI application to take screenshots.


How does one make console screenshots?


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 18, 2022)

astyle said:


> I can explain with this code snippet: (it makes use of script(1), which is invoked by the `script` command:
> 
> ```
> % cd $HOME
> ...


I will try to understand and become familiar with, Thank you


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 18, 2022)

Code:

```
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt
# cp /var/local/Xorg.0.log /mnt
# umount /mnt
```
for this line  cp /var/local/Xorg.0.log /mnt 
https://ibb.co/9h74D0T
https://ibb.co/9g4pPNk
i change local with log 


> mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt





> cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /mnt





> umount /mnt


then i reboot and change 1st boot to the 1disk when i open usb stick it was empty i have only 1 PC


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 18, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> then i reboot and change 1st boot to the 1disk when i open usb stick it was empty i have only 1 PC


You did the steps absolutely correctly. There was a typo in the path (the darn browser spellcheck changed /var/log/ to var/local).

This set of commands should be correct.


```
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt
# cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /mnt
# umount /mnt
```


----------



## astyle (Mar 19, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> The saying :
> 'Experience was of no ethical value. It was merely the name men gave to their mistakes'​


Only the ones that actually learned something from their mistakes.


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 19, 2022)

astyle said:


> Only the ones that actually learned something from their mistakes


I did as i said above


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 19, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> This set of commands should be correct


https://ibb.co/pdjYfQ7
USB stick still empty?
anyway i need to use the system I'm going to install it non UEFI


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 19, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> USB stick still empty?


Thats strange. The output of the command looks like it worked.


```
Mounts the USB device. I guessed it was at da0s1. You might have others disks!
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt

  Copy the log file into the mounted directory
# cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /mnt

  Unmount it again ready to unplug safely
# umount /mnt
```

You might want to consider before unmounting it, to check the contents of the USB stick with `ls`.


```
# ls /mnt
```

Though, possibly if you are not familiar enough with FreeBSD (yet!) to get a log off it, you might want to focus on learning this a little more first before jumping to graphics. Perhaps just the basics of how to mount a USB stick and using tools like `mv`, `cp`, `ls`, `cat` to move, copy, list directories and output files respectively will be enough!
Even though it may not be quite as visually stimulating as X11, take your time with this and enjoy the process. This is the whole point of using FreeBSD and learning UNIX after all.

Unless you can think of another way to get that info to us? Video perhaps of `# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less` and gradually scrolling down to the bottom.


----------



## chrbr (Mar 19, 2022)

Dear Noob Noob,
there is one additional option. May be it helps to run sync(8) one or two times after copying the data. This should make sure that all pending write actions are completed.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 19, 2022)

chrbr said:


> This should make sure that all pending write actions are completed.


Worth a try. Though I believe that is only if you are doing raw operations (i.e `dd`). When you unmount the device it should do all of that for you.

That said, I am a little concerned that the OP didn't see the files after. I have only seen this one because it was a corrupted partition table which Windows read one thing and Linux read another.


----------



## iainnitro (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi there noob noob,
I am someone who has used FreeBSD off and on over the years and I am currently evaluating using it on my daily driver with R13.  I am currently using EndeavourOS and have installed vanilla Arch ( archlinux.org) a few times.  Having followed the Arch Install Guide and a few different YouTube tutorials, you have to remember that a content provider who deviates from the official way of installing whatever distro or BSD is potentially inviting some issues into your install.  If they miss a step in their production, it WILL result in an issue.  Also their “guide” works on their machine for their use case.  Just bear this in mind and take those videos as “study” and at least have the official guide handy.  My particular method involves a test laptop with a working installation to bring the webpage or document up while installing the new machine.  This works for me, but normally I am putting the “new” install on metal and not a VM.  Not definitive as an answer, but it is my method.  

I hope that as I evaluate FreeBSD 13 for my daily driver, I continue to increase my knowledge and actually will be posting my own question about some quirks of my machine and particular use case.  I do want to close by stating:  1) the Handbook is one of the best written documents there is on a *NIX-like OS and actually some stuff on Arch wiki does apply, just beware that you research package names as on *BSD they can differ from Arch and often do from one Linux distro to another and finally this community is very helpful in my experience, but please remember to try to find the answer in the handbook and if still having an issue, do ask.


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 19, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> just the basics of how to mount a USB stick and using tools like `mv`, `cp`, `ls`, `cat` to move, copy, list directories and output files respectively will be enough!


That's what I'm going to do with time for now I need to use the system as my daily driver to get things done and learn about it as well with time


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 19, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> corrupted partition table


Witch one?
My motherboard: Asrock z370 gaming k6 I have 2 disks (NVMe 512 for Windows / HDD 1T for FreeBSD >>before it was Fedora on it)
I guess I see ones when I start FreeBSD when these texts load so fast i try to focus i guess i read partition table corrupted


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 19, 2022)

Now I'm stuck on login manager !!! 
https://ibb.co/Z1Jbwhc 
I'm pretty sure the mot pass correct


----------



## astyle (Mar 19, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> Now I'm stuck on login manager !!!
> https://ibb.co/Z1Jbwhc
> I'm pretty sure the mot pass correct


can you SSH into your new system? I always make a note of what IP it has. That saved me many times.


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 19, 2022)

iainnitro said:


> Hi there noob noob,
> I am someone who has used FreeBSD off and on over the years and I am currently evaluating using it on my daily driver with R13.  I am currently using EndeavourOS and have installed vanilla Arch ( archlinux.org) a few times.  Having followed the Arch Install Guide and a few different YouTube tutorials, you have to remember that a content provider who deviates from the official way of installing whatever distro or BSD is potentially inviting some issues into your install.  If they miss a step in their production, it WILL result in an issue.  Also their “guide” works on their machine for their use case.  Just bear this in mind and take those videos as “study” and at least have the official guide handy.  My particular method involves a test laptop with a working installation to bring the webpage or document up while installing the new machine.  This works for me, but normally I am putting the “new” install on metal and not a VM.  Not definitive as an answer, but it is my method.
> 
> I hope that as I evaluate FreeBSD 13 for my daily driver, I continue to increase my knowledge and actually will be posting my own question about some quirks of my machine and particular use case.  I do want to close by stating:  1) the Handbook is one of the best written documents there is on a *NIX-like OS and actually some stuff on Arch wiki does apply, just beware that you research package names as on *BSD they can differ from Arch and often do from one Linux distro to another and finally this community is very helpful in my experience, but please remember to try to find the answer in the handbook and if still having an issue, do ask.


Thank you for your reply and i will try to become familiar with Handbook i really try to do my best in English and when i open the Handbook I'm not familiar yet with all those technical stuff that's why i like to ask so much, i try vanilla Arch just follow a video tutorial but i can't install it from or using the wiki because i still don't reach that level yet, chrbr comment above thanks to him for his reply for additional option i open that page sync(8) i read but i didn't understand i will try to search later to understand and i just feel embarrassed to tell him or ask for easy explanation


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 19, 2022)

astyle said:


> can you SSH into your new system? I always make a note of what IP it has. That saved me many times.


How pls


----------



## chrbr (Mar 19, 2022)

Dear Noob Noob,
there is no reason not to ask about sync(8). Nobody can know that by nature. `sync` just asks the operating system to finish all write activities. The purpose is to have everything settled before an unmount, shutdown or so.

About the login screen I think you are more far than you are aware of. It is just the password which is missing or wrong. You can fix that from single user mode. In the boot menue you can boot into single user mode. Then you end up in a console (no gui) with root access. The disks are ready only in that situation. You can re-mount then to read-write access. The procedure depends on the file system. UFS and ZFS are different. This has been asked regulary. I do not have the commands in mind. From that point you can use password(1) to set or change your password.

As far as I remember `exit` exits the single user mode is left and the system boots normally. Have you ever booted to the console without login manager? Usually it is better to setup the booting to the console first to be sure that the basic stuff is working. If so you can configure X11 with a simple window manager as twm. Finally you can setup a login manager.

The single user mode sounds scary, but there is nothing you can not manage.


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 19, 2022)

chrbr said:


> Dear Noob Noob,
> there is no reason not to ask about sync(8). Nobody can know that by nature. `sync` just asks the operating system to finish all write activities. The purpose is to have everything settled before an unmount, shutdown or so.
> 
> About the login screen I think you are more far than you are aware of. It is just the password which is missing or wrong. You can fix that from single user mode. In the boot menue you can boot into single user mode. Then you end up in a console (no gui) with root access. The disks are ready only in that situation. You can re-mount then to read-write access. The procedure depends on the file system. UFS and ZFS are different. This has been asked regulary. I do not have the commands in mind. From that point you can use password(1) to set or change your password.
> ...


Thank you so much i really appreciate it


----------



## astyle (Mar 19, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> How pls


OK.. on fresh new FreeBSD installs, SSH is usually enabled by default. It is one of the last things the installer asks about (See the Handbook chapter on installation, it does have good screenshots). Once you boot into your fresh installation, and log in as regular user, then you can run `ifconfig` and get your system's IP address that way. With that in hand, you can ssh in from elsewhere.


----------



## dr3mro (Mar 19, 2022)

get some sleep and then follow the handbook. This is not linux or windows. try ask direct questions and we will help you. I hope you succeed tomorrow after getting enough sleep and then when you stumble upon an issue try searching the forums and the handbook and If nothing helps don't hesitate to ask here we are more than happy to help you.
good night
amr


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 19, 2022)

astyle said:


> OK.. on fresh new FreeBSD installs, SSH is usually enabled by default. It is one of the last things the installer asks about (See the Handbook chapter on installation, it does have good screenshots). Once you boot into your fresh installation, and log in as regular user, then you can run `ifconfig` and get your system's IP address that way. With that in hand, you can ssh in from elsewhere.


Thank you actuality was password wrong(not my fault ) in the console I was typing my password correctly as I set it SDDM was English by default I didn't know that and, I'm using AZERTY keyboard I try and it worked I logged in but I have resolution issue no 1920x1080 and refresh rate 0 HZ
https://ibb.co/gDK6Px2
https://ibb.co/rG47WW1


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 19, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> I guess I see ones when I start FreeBSD when these texts load so fast i try to focus i guess i read partition table corrupted


Don't worry about this. I am sure you are fine. I was mostly thinking (typing?) aloud and my experience of seeing files differently on a usb stick per platform. I am fairly sure everything is fine and at worst, your USB stick might be a little weirdly formatted.

Keep going! Great to see you have something graphical going


----------



## Noob Noob (Mar 19, 2022)

kpedersen said:


> Don't worry about this. I am sure you are fine. I was mostly thinking (typing?) aloud and my experience of seeing files differently on a usb stick per platform. I am fairly sure everything is fine and at worst, your USB stick might be a little weirdly formatted.
> 
> Keep going! Great to see you have something graphical going


Thank you really for your time and reply i appreciate it really I do all of you God bless you


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 20, 2022)

Noob Noob said:


> … resolution issue no 1920x1080 …



In Konsole, run: 

`xrandr`

What's reported? Please paste here as _code_. Thanks.


----------

